# Subwoofer and projector help!



## sepman1 (May 6, 2010)

Triad BRONZE6 custom in-wall dual 10" subwoofer w/ amplifier? vs Bowers & Wilkins ASW610 compact 10" powered subwoofer?

AND

Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 9500UB home cinema projector vs Panasonic PT-AE4000U

Room is 20 x 16 - minimal ambient light. Not perfect square. In basement

to be set up with the below:

Da-Lite 119" diagonal Tensioned Advantage Electrol 1.78:1 motorized screen (seats at 16')

Marantz SR6004 7.1 surround sound receiver

3 Bowers & Wilkins CWM7.5 custom in-wall front channel speakers, 5" drivers 
2 Bowers & Wilkins CCM664 custom in-ceiling effects channel speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The duel 10" subs would give you much better output. But I would personally go with a box sub that would sit in the room. Is there a reason you dont want to go that route?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Dual Triad subs will outperform the ASW610 but don't expect much from them as a 20 x 16 room size is well over there capabilities. If you're looking for a good HT experience you need a better sub.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Dual Triad subs will out perform the single sub but like the others have said for a true HT experience you will need more displacement in the bottom octaves. 

An IB "infinite baffle - large speakers mounted in the attic with a small opening to let sound into the room" would give you lots of bottom-end. There are a lot of good folks on here that would be happy to walk you through setting up an IB. 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...d-projects/775-my-ib-adventure-lots-pics.html

Matt


----------



## sepman1 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for replies. I wanted in wall b/c I have 3 kids under age 4. They think all objects are designed for their own personal jungle gym!! If needed though I could go floor standing if performance/cost makes more sense...

Double subs will prob go over my budget. Will it really make a difference or should I just upgrade the single sub to a silver?

Overall is Triad sub better than B&W?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sepman1 said:


> Overall is Triad sub better than B&W?


I really dont think either are fantastic and i think you could do much better, Do you have a budget?


----------



## sepman1 (May 6, 2010)

Well I would like to spend <$1500. I keep upgrading things and need to draw the line somewhere. I do have 3 young kids and we will be watching in theater at night when they are a sleep - so while I want the theater feeling I do not want to shake the whole house down...until they are older!


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

_Triad BRONZE6 custom in-wall dual 10" subwoofer w/ amplifier? vs Bowers & Wilkins ASW610 compact 10" powered subwoofer?_


I sold B & W and I really like the ASW610 - very tight sound. I hate to be the constant bearer of bad news on this forum but I want give a little caution about the reliablity of B&W subs.

Example - On the PV1 the amps were constantly failing and we had trouble getting a straight story from B&W as to what exactly did they plan to do about it... Still unresolved.

ASW608 - constantly returned for amp problems and one caught fire in the store when we tested it for a customer.

Just one persons experience...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then I would suggest getting two SVS PB12NSDs and simply stack them, The kids wont be able to climb on them easily. They would out preform anything any where near that price. If you dont like that plan you could get two PC12NSD cylinder subs. They would also do very well in your space.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personal opinion? Yes, Triad over B&W any day, especially when you are talking in-wall. In-room speakers? OK, I could go with a discussion of the merits of one over the other.
Of course that is just "my" opinion. :T

If you are talking just subs,... I think for your budget and the flexibility to go with in-room for performance/cost, well SVS would be a great option.

When it comes to in-wall speakers there are very few who do it very well. Triad is one of the few.


----------



## sepman1 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Mark - What other companies make good in wall speakers beside Triad? Are you suggesting that the in-wall B&W are not so good?


----------



## glen1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

I would love me a Triad!


----------



## glen1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

I find that a lot of people overdo the output of the sub. It becomes much to dominant..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

glen1980 said:


> I find that a lot of people overdo the output of the sub. It becomes much to dominant..


Sometimes yes however most of the time its more of a tuning issue or bad placement.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No, I am NOT suggesting that B&W in-walls are "not so good". Just sayin' that for in-wall "I'd" pick Triad over B&W any day . B&W are some of the better in-walls that are available.

Some other excellent in-wall speakers come from;

RBH Sound: One of the oldest speaker manufacturers still owned and operated by the founder. Primarily sells to custom home theater designers and installers. One of the first manufacturers of in-walls to provide an engineered enclosure. 

Snell Acoustics: What can you say about Snell. Been around almost as long as RBH. Peter Snell, Kevin Voecks, Dr. Joseph D'Appolito...

James Loudspeaker: The new guy on the block for in-walls. Got their start in the custom electronics design and installation industry.

There are others out there as well but, like I said, there are very few who do it well. If you want to get the most out of an in-wall system from any of these speakers I'd suggest you do a lot of research and perhaps get a professional involved before spending the cash on an in-wall set-up.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Sometimes yes however most of the time its more of a tuning issue or bad placement.


Very well said, Tony!! :T 

Matt


----------

